# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu >  MUa máy làm đá  ở đâu uy tín bảo hành lâu dài

## lehoang9999

Tính năng vượt trội của máy làm đá vảy LEHOANGJSC cung cấp. ĐƠN VỊ ĐẦU TIÊN VÀ DUY NHẤT TẠI VIỆT NAM CUNG CẤP MÁY LÀM ĐÁ CÁC LOẠI BẢO HÀNH 24 tháng
Máy đá vảy được chế tạo phù hợp với tiêu chuẩn HACCP/FDA .
Đá có chất lượng cao và khô.
Bề mặt tạo đá bằng thép không rỉ SUS304.
Dao gạt đá dạng răng lược giúp đá vảy được tách ra khỏi bề mặt tang dễ dàng. Dao làm bằng thép không rỉ có độ cứng cao.
Năng suất và độ dày đá có thể điều chỉnh được.
Lớp cách nhiệt bằng PU, vỏ cách nhiệt bằng thép không rỉ/composite.
Lắp đặt, vận hành và bảo dưỡng đơn giản.
Có thể sử dụng trên tàu thuỷ.

Hotline 09 777 30 666 - www.maylamdausa.com

----------

